# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Roast Beaver in the Bronx...

## NYCFred

See, a client owns an old Courthouse in the Bronx, and a "food guru" approached us.....

----------


## andynap

Watch your titles there fella- LOL. I guess they will eat anything in NY- like a big water rat?? Yuck

----------


## NYCFred

Hey, all i did was provide the venue...LOL

They ate water bugs and some sort of moth pupae, too...

----------


## bto

Fred, the title did alarm me, lol, but I read the article....interesting. 
Now for a little reality, just cause this kind of hit close to home with me.

I lost my dad last week....I grew up in the country, not a farm, but a small village, population 700. My dad was a hunter, fisherman and a trapper....I went on many excursions with him and watched him skin many a rabbit and squirrel....and yes, we ate them.  

At the funeral home, the family told a lot of stories...there were many but my favorite was this...when I was a little girl, my mom would tell me to get the frozen meat out of the deep freeze for dinner...most times I would forget what was hiding in that freezer, but when I raised the lid and got a glimpse of the frozen tails and fur peeking out from the newspaper it was wrapped in, I would scream bloody murder!  

Yep, muskrats.  He'd set traps in the woods, then would wrap them in newspaper and put them in a section of the freezer until he took them to the fur dealer.  

I know, yuk...but it's funny looking back.  Thank God he never made me eat those, LOL.

----------


## amyb

Hi Bev, Just wanted to let you know that I was sorry to read about your Dad's passing away. Did he get to meet his new great grandson?

----------


## Rosemary

Bev,
Very sorry for your loss.  All the best to you.

----------


## julianne

Condolences on the death of your father, Bev. I'll bet you have many fine & fun memories.

----------


## MIke R

sorry for your loss Bev

----------


## Voosh

All the best. Always. 

We all have our ways about us. Some things taste good. Some don't. So be it. 

Losing family is tough. Always. 

IMHO. Ya hang in there and hang in for all that need it. Today's "spice" is cool. Putting some spice into the life of someone that never had spice in their life - YEP! 

IMHO

----------


## Theresa

Bev, I'm very sorry to read of your loss.  It sounds like you have many wonderful memories.

----------


## bto

Thanks, everyone....I do have good memories, and they aren't all about animals, lol.  Sorry to hijack the thread...I was thinking I was in EE the whole time.

----------


## andynap

Sorry Bev- my dad was a character and I miss him and Mom a lot. I keep telling them it won't be too long before I see them again.

----------


## NYCFred

Here's another article...

----------


## NYCFred

Sorry about your dad. 
Does sound like an interesting guy, and I'm sure you have great memories...

----------


## NYCFred

*and yet another*

----------


## rivertrash

My condolences, Bev.  It's great that no matter what is taken from us, they can't take our stories.

----------


## Voosh

My simple. Honest felt condolences. Always.

----------


## marybeth

Bev,
So sorry to hear about your dad. Sounds like you have great memories and stories to pass along.

mb

----------


## Voosh

Eating what nature provides is no big deal here. But, I do get sick of these bumper stickers I see up north all the time. 


 



And, when in Oregon. Don't miss this joint.

----------


## bto

You're killin' me Voosh...too funny.  

Another story:  during Christmas, Tom and I were driving home from a visit with my dad...I drive down there b/c Tom gets lost (lol)...I stopped for a van that had pulled over on the two lane highway, watched an old guy hobble across the highway, bend over, pick up a dead raccoon (roadkill), walk back to his van and throw it in the back....Tom, who's a city boy, says, "what on earth is he going to do with that?"   I replied. "DINNER."

I know, by now, ya'll are starting to wonder just what kind of hick I am, LOL.

As I was about to click "add post," I was startled by a loud snorting noise and looked up to find a 10 point buck staring at me through the window.   He was chasing the 4 does who were just nibbling on my boxwoods.  Too close for comfort.

----------


## Voosh

Re: *"*Too close for comfort.*"* 


Long story. Short - Had a buck outside a window all heated up doing same. Walked out with a shotgun and whacked his ass with the butt of gun. He was so intent on the the does, he never saw me coming. They all ran like thunder was coming. Saved some lead and a buck on that one. Me? I was laughing all the way back in. I had to get back in and watch the chili that we were makin' on the wood stove.

IMHO. Use what you can use. Never. Ever, get greedy or stupid.

----------


## tim

Bev,

I'm sorry to hear of your father's passing.

----------


## debo

Sorry to hear about the passing of your dad Bev. Keep all those fond memories close to your heart...

----------


## bto

:) merci all.

----------


## GramChop

Bev...I am saddened to hear of your loss.  Know that I am praying that your heart is comforted by your memories!

----------

